# Im leaving the forum



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

because of what has transpired today I will be leaving this forumn. There is no point being part of a forumn that discourages healthey conversation and differing points of view.

I broke no rules, disrespected noone, and did nothing but voice my opinions and views. For this I was labled as a "whiner "and threatened to be banned. 

I will be joining with a new account and still getting any inforrmation i need to continue my growing experinces. but I will not be sharing my experinces with the forum. Even those that said they will never help me will end up doing so ,,,,,unless your going to stop helping everyone!

Hope your happy.....now ive got to find a new home!:rant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you out of weed or something?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 26, 2008)

Take a deep breath.  Us noobs need you here.  Besides, you don't want to miss the Female Growers Group Christmas calendar!


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 26, 2008)

wow, do you need some attention? why else would you start a thread lettin everyone know your leaving? do you think your such a big part of mp that it will fall apart without you?  Bye. it was nice havin you here.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

what happend ???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

Aw, come on...don't leave. I was just poking fun. No hard feelings here.


----------



## Hick (Nov 26, 2008)

WHAT??.. second most redilculous thread?.. 

comon' now, no harm was intended. "I" simply feel it was a slight bit petty. The female group complaint.
 I apologize.. even though the "whiner" comment was meant to be humorous, I can see that you don't see it that way.


----------



## Dexter (Nov 26, 2008)

:fly:zzzzzz zzzzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzz zzzzzz:bolt:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 26, 2008)

:rofl:

:rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> you don't want to miss the Female Growers Group Christmas calendar!


 

Can I prepay my subscription.

That would be hot

Jan-The hempgoddess
Feb-Smoking Mom
March-The new girl
etc......


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

Can we start the whiners club.

And the president is.......


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 26, 2008)

leaving.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 26, 2008)

:rofl::yeahthat:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 26, 2008)

If you don't like it here, then by all means go. 

No need to bring out the soap box to tell the world you are leaving.

For god's sake have some dignity.

*The views and opinions expressed by me are not those of MP or the community*


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 26, 2008)

we will find u....


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> we will find u....


 
You can run but you can't hide forever.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 26, 2008)

IMO your realy being an *** **** if you want to go then go:hubba: we dont need the threats that your gonna leave cause most of us could care less so c-ya also you think you can hide with a new account wrong Mar Passions and possibly the Mods will know right off the bat from your IP addy:giggle: :doh:


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 26, 2008)

NO WAY..

you are not leaving the site! you can't be...

what are we supposed to do now!?


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

killa kev. said:
			
		

> NO WAY..
> 
> you are not leaving the site! you can't be...
> 
> what are we supposed to do now!?


 
:rofl:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 26, 2008)

New 2 Chronic will be back they always come back, can't get enough of us and she will be needing help....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 26, 2008)

Just added you to the group,  Welcome.
As I have stated we have no agenda beyond being recognized as female.
I hope you decide to stay, I also have learned from your posts occasionally.  The thread I started in no way was intended to cause such an uproar.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

wait!!!!  what about me..Im a whiner too...........But I dont plan on leaving..cause I need you guys more then you need me..

*New 2 chronic*..  I just read a thread that you was thanking mass for his bubble cloner..and in great spirits,,what with the change...you aint leaving..I will see you Saturday  posting some great pics of the plants that the great people of this site helped you grow..and to post that you are quiting..is IMO..showing diss respect to those that have helped you this far..but if you must go..just go..But  I see you got some attention  huh?

take care and be safe


----------



## ishnish (Nov 27, 2008)

namaste.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 27, 2008)

dood.....come on.


i mean,...... come ....on........



and how can you leave yet still be here>?

sounds like some days of our lives s hit. are you gunna end up with amnesia too?


stick around an help some noobs, dont be a boob!


----------



## gmo (Nov 27, 2008)

I think he is watching

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (2 members and *1 guests*) 		 	 	 		 			gmo, trillions of atoms

Pretty petty if you ask me.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 27, 2008)

I left a few years ago because I couldnt cuss. I could not find a comperable sit and returned with my head hung low...

LOL...
NO JOKE....

Who threatend to ban you? I do notice that there is one mod in particular that is super quick to jump on the horn like that. 

ALL AND ALL...THERE IS NO BETTER MJ FORUM ON THE NET AND YOU SHOULD RETHINK LEAVING!!

go smoke a bowl man...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> I do notice that there is one mod in particular that is super quick to jump on the horn like that.


 
Hick is needed like all Mods are needed.

They all do what has to be done to keep the forum as it is.


New_2_Chronic

If you want to talk it out, my PM is always open.

Leaving to simply return under a pseudonym is childish, you may as well keep the name your using and never post anything.

As for this ..



> I will be joining with a new account and still getting any inforrmation i need to continue my growing experinces.


 
Thousands and thousands and thousands of people do the same as a guest, you do not need another name.


----------



## Dexter (Nov 27, 2008)

I have'nt been here very long but in that time i'm not sure that anyone has been banned. A credit to all the members and the work of the mods


----------



## Hick (Nov 27, 2008)

hee hee hee everybody point your fingers at the arsehole :aok: ...
  Out of curiosity, I just went and reviewed the banned user list. Sorry folks, but guess what?.. I am not the mod with the most bannings to his credit.. HA-HA!  (guess I'll have to work on that ehh?)

I do hope that new2 hangs around. He/she has been a stellar member in all manners.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, I just went and reviewed the banned user list. Sorry folks, but guess what?.. I am not the mod with the most bannings to his credit.. HA-HA!  (guess I'll have to work on that ehh?)


 
And it's not me either.


----------



## daf (Nov 27, 2008)

new2 just smoke a fatty, sit back and relax


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

Nobody likes me, everybody hates me,
Think I'll go eat worms.
Big fat juicy ones, Eensie weensy squeensy ones,
See how they wiggle and squirm.

Chomp off their heads and squeeze out the juice 
And throw their tails away
Nobody knows how I survive
On worms three times a day.


----------



## rasta (Nov 27, 2008)

not realy sure of what happened,,,,but if your leaving good luck to ya,,,,maybe after some time you will come back,,,p,l,r


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

Im still whinning.....will some of you please help my self esteem..New 2 Chronic is getting more attention then me..DO I HAE TO QUITE to get some respect????

*MOM*  I like worms that are real fat and slimmy..they slide down thoat easy..


I have Banned more peoplet then anyone..so Im only pointing fingers at this *******..lol..Some people I just dont care to deal with..So in my own way I ban them..i dont reply to their posts..and there are a few I wont enen read..they are a waste of my time and useualy only irratate me..lol..so I just dont play the game..

PS..I see the astrics..Im sorry..I supose i can alter the word..But think thats against the rules as well...IDK


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Nov 27, 2008)

what is wrong with you people these days?

I have noticed a LOT of bickering the past few weeks.

this thing with the female issue, I don't understand.

N2Cronic must be all of what 15 maybe 16 years old? if he's not he acts like it. 
why in the world would you care what anyone on this site says to you on a personal level? It's like getting made at your TV.

get a grip!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 27, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> what is wrong with you people these days?
> 
> I have noticed a LOT of bickering the past few weeks.


 
"Post Outdoor Harvest Depression" season, or POHD for short


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Nov 27, 2008)

:yeahthat: :giggle: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 27, 2008)

sorry to hear your leaving bro, but hope you can continue to grow nice healthy ladies 

I do understand what your saying, as I had some issues with the forum a while back, when i was just trying to chat and stuff and started getting attacks - but such minor attacks and so many of them that the people doing those attacks didn't realise they were doing them. Be nice people, we're all human beings here and we all have our bad days. Give us a chance, don't say things you wouldn't want to to be said to you when your not having a good day. Sounds simple, but it isn't always.

Come on as a different name, and just ignore any idiots or people you feel you won't get along with. If you give them something back then that shows that they've gotten to you and won.

Take it easy and keep it green. Wish you the very best in the future


----------



## Thorn (Nov 27, 2008)

ilikebigbuds - sad as it may seem but some people do have more of a life on here than in the 'real' world. as unhealthy as that sounds, its true for many of us. But its easy to take things the wrong way online, especially when your down anyway. 4u2smoke..how do you do that? I get too tempted to read what people say and then end up getting annoyed etc lol


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 27, 2008)

Know what?

There HAS been ALOT of bickering here recently and I cannot help but feel a little responsible.

I apologize if I have offended anyone in any way, shape or form.

- Sincerely,

 T. F'ng


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 27, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Know what?
> 
> There HAS been ALOT of bickering here recently and I cannot help but feel a little responsible.
> 
> ...


 
Im offended!!!! Very offended!! Realy super offended!!!How dare you bogard the bong like that!!! puff puff pass!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 27, 2008)

OK, 
  So everyone got that out of their systems right ?


*COOL, IT'S PARTY TIME  !!!!!
*
Oh- Yeah it's  chow time, and if your still here then great, love your company, if you gotta go, then may the trade winds bring you whiffs of good smoke, LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna :hubba:


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 27, 2008)

IDK why everyone (Including some of the mods) are givin this dude so much trouble over this.  No wonder he wants to leave.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 27, 2008)

Yo Ho Neo,
  my man, you misunderstand dude. No one wants him to go period, and we all handle our responses differently, it all comes out the same bro we just don't like losing someone who is valued.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 27, 2008)

*well if new 2 does leave, it will be a big shame.  yeah very sad indeed!   *
*bein a member of this great forum, is like bein in 1 big family.*
*and as everyone knows familys dont always see eye to eye.*
*you just gotta forgive and forget !*
*i myself have had a few sarcastic replys back to my newbie questions. *
*and no it aint nice :angrywife: *
*but life is too short, to go all sulky cause you didnt get the response you wanted!*
*just forget about it, you will miss us all if you left.*
*the mods have a job to do. like it or lump it.*
*we would be lost without em!   *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 27, 2008)

can't we all do what my quote says an just get along, or do what i do, ingore what i consider stupied people, lucky on this site my ingore list is only 2 deep.


----------



## Tater (Nov 27, 2008)

Another one has come and gone.  I might as well use this as a hello to the members of the forum as well.  I'm not dead, busted or gone.  Just very busy, both with the room and real life responsibilities.  I get a few weeks off at xmas so look for some new diy articles and a few pics of my room and what I've been up to lately.  What till you see my purple power that was grown from clone with 0 veg time.  Otherwise, stay safe friends.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't Trip New2Chronic, don't trip man. 
The regs here enjoy your company, and I really dig your threads and posts. You and I had some differences, but we "hashed" it out in the forums, like it was meant to be. Thats what Forums are for.

I can point out countless threads that contain, what I think to be UTTER nonsense and are just out right wrong. I just choose to not post in those threads.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 27, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> lucky on this site my ingore list is only 2 deep.


 
am I one? ? ? :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> am I one? ? ? :hubba:



:rofl:


----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi and happy Turkey day to all it applies to. I've not been here for a few turns myself for various reasons, family/work/ etc, so I'm not really up to speed about the complaint and announcement to leave. All I can say is I've not always gotten a "nice" responce to something posted pr replied to. So what. That's pretty much like life that way. This isn't some never-never-land where everyones dripping gumdrops from thier noses and rainbows are flowing out thier arses. People are VALUED here for thier opinions and any knowlegde they can share. Got yer feelings hurt by something someone "typed"? Get real, get high and get over it. 


 Oh yeah, and don't go. 
 Live long and grow well, #41.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 28, 2008)

the way i feel is this,if a post offends you in some way,just do not visit the post.thats my way of dealing with it.there is always 2 sides to every story.the right and the wrong.why bicker over trivial things when we are all here to better our growing skills and to help others that are just starting to grow.
   for me this site is the only piece of info. that a person needs to successfully grow some dank arse smoke.if we read the posts and archives.when you see a conflict starting,just drop the thread and move on.i do.for some people just love to argue,whether thay are right or wrong.jmo


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 28, 2008)

:fid: kumbia my lord....KUMBIA.....:fid:

:fid: Come on people now, lets get together....try to love one another right now..:fid:


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 28, 2008)

You're probably right.  When you're talking through text, too much gets lost in translation.




			
				KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Neo,
> my man, you misunderstand dude. No one wants him to go period, and we all handle our responses differently, it all comes out the same bro we just don't like losing someone who is valued.
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 28, 2008)

"Seasonal Depression"


:48:     :48:




Gb


----------



## Mutt (Nov 28, 2008)

whats this thread about?
another chat thread?
i dunno why he left, sorta odd. i never leave a forum with a thread...i fade off quietly and tell a few peeps where i'm going. 
i'm confused but the brew and bud +left overs prolly not helping my thinking 
here peeps pass this around (some of SC's finest homegrown  )
Go Gamecocks.  Don't let death valley beat ya down. 
:48:


----------

